# Mic too Quiet !



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everibody

I have a* Asus P5KPL-CM Motherboard *.

When im playing with my *Nexxtech Headset/Microphone*,The other people only heard me if i yell !!!

And this is annoying 

The Mic Boost Option is *Locked*,I can't use it....

And i need your help !


----------



## Runefox (Sep 15, 2009)

What software are you using? Most software have built-in volume boosters; Ventrilo has "amplifier" sliders that allow you to push up the volume both for incoming and outgoing audio.

Another thing: Are you sure your headset is plugged into the microphone jack? If it's plugged into the Line In jack, it's possible that it will still work, but the gain will be much lower.

Also, if your headset is a USB headset, then you'll need to make sure that it's the device selected while you're looking at your volume control.


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

Runefox said:


> What software are you using? Most software have built-in volume boosters; Ventrilo has "amplifier" sliders that allow you to push up the volume both for incoming and outgoing audio.
> 
> Another thing: Are you sure your headset is plugged into the microphone jack? If it's plugged into the Line In jack, it's possible that it will still work, but the gain will be much lower.
> 
> Also, if your headset is a USB headset, then you'll need to make sure that it's the device selected while you're looking at your volume control.



Heh,sorry for my Noob-attitude in Computer,But witch collor is the microphone jack ?

And i mostly wanna use my Mic With game that work with steam 

Thank for your answer


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2009)

the microphone jack is pink, line-in is blue
as rune said, try to amplify it within the program you use. by the way, what operating system are you using?


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> the microphone jack is pink, line-in is blue
> as rune said, try to amplify it within the program you use. by the way, what operating system are you using?




Window XP

And i don't know what kind of Program you are talking about :s

EDIT:The mic is plugged properly....


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2009)

Barak said:


> Window XP
> 
> And i don't know what kind of Program you are talking about :s
> 
> EDIT:The mic is plugged properly....



i meant the program you use for talking to others^^ like skype or the steam games.

try this: go to the volume control (double click the little speaker symbol in the taskbar), go to options -> properties.
there you select recording and click ok.
now check whether the mic is selected and whether the volume is high enough


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i meant the program you use for talking to others^^ like skype or the steam games.
> 
> try this: go to the volume control (double click the little speaker symbol in the taskbar), go to options -> properties.
> there you select recording and click ok.
> now check whether the mic is selected and whether the volume is high enough



Im using Steam game,Both thing are at Max and they only hear me if i yell


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2009)

Barak said:


> Im using Steam game,Both thing are at Max and they only hear me if i yell



thats odd =/
do you have software that came with your soundcard? even the regular onboard soundcards come with a mixer tool that has an option to boost the mic


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't know


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2009)

the one for onboard soundcards is usually called Soundeffekt-Manager within the control panel if you set it to the classic view.
try to search for some mixer or "Soundeffekt-Manager" tool on your PC. usually it starts up automatically when you boot up your system so it should be in the taskbar


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

It found nothing 

Here what i got when i check The material tabs on Voice

-Via high defibition Audio....


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2009)

ill look into it^^ maybe i can find something


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> ill look into it^^ maybe i can find something




Thank ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2009)

ok, looks like other people are having the same problem, it doesnt have any sort of mic boost and the overall mic volume is way too low =/
looks like there isnt much you can do... lots of people have that problem with the 1708 series that has been used on your board.
i guess the only solution would be getting a USB headset because that would have its own soundcard or a new regular soundcard for your PC...
ive read that VIA soundcards like the one in your board are total rubbish when it comes to recording.

sorry, but thats all i could find =/


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> ok, looks like other people are having the same problem, it doesnt have any sort of mic boost and the overall mic volume is way too low =/
> looks like there isnt much you can do... lots of people have that problem with the 1708 series that has been used on your board.
> i guess the only solution would be getting a USB headset because that would have its own soundcard or a new regular soundcard for your PC...
> ive read that VIA soundcards like the one in your board are total rubbish when it comes to recording.
> ...



Mkay

Thank a lot


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Tu peux essayer le gestionnaire de peripheriques audio, configurer ton micro et regarder ses proprietes, ca aide des fois.


----------



## Yaps (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok try this:

Start > Control Panel (Classic View) > Sounds and Audio Devices > Audio > Volume (is it at its highest?)

Then: Voice > Volume (is it at its highest?)

This should fix it up... Otherwise have you selected the device properly? You did said you plugged it in, this should be typical way to maximise volume. Sometimes, it sets it really low at the first time you plugged in. 

Otherwise if these don't work... I think is the microphone. Try plugging it into someone else PC or asking someone to borrow you another mic for a day to find out the real cause of it. I highly doubt it is the computer itself.


----------



## Barak (Sep 18, 2009)

Volume is at Maximum


----------



## Yaps (Sep 18, 2009)

Just looked around... Have you tried this? Link: http://torley.com/how-to-boost-the-mic-volume-on-your-realtek-audio-codec

Try pulling up those pink ones... Hopefully you have Realtek right?


----------



## Yaps (Sep 18, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Tu peux essayer le gestionnaire de peripheriques audio, configurer ton micro et regarder ses proprietes, ca aide des fois.



Lol Je ne savais pas que tu pouvais parler le Francais! XD


----------



## Barak (Sep 18, 2009)

Ben oui,je suis Quebecquoi


----------



## Yaps (Sep 18, 2009)

Barak said:


> Ben oui,je suis Quebecquoi



Ah lol. Je n'ai pas rendu compte du pays. Maybe speaking English would be better ^^


----------



## Barak (Sep 18, 2009)

Yaps said:


> Ah lol. Je n'ai pas rendu compte du pays. Maybe speaking English would be better ^^



If you want ^^

But,Meh il try this later,Im on the School Computer Right now


----------



## Yaps (Sep 18, 2009)

Barak said:


> If you want ^^
> 
> But,Meh il try this later,Im on the School Computer Right now



Hahaha. My school doesn't allow us to visit Forums and alike. I will be back on tomorow then. Let me know what the result was.


----------



## Yaps (Oct 1, 2009)

Barak said:


> If you want ^^
> 
> But,Meh il try this later,Im on the School Computer Right now



So what is the result?


----------

